# Questions about attending a baptism



## Gong Tao Jai (Jul 7, 2005)

Is it customary to give a gift?

The invitation says reception at 12:30, private baptism ceremony at 1:00. Does that mean that only a few people will be at the actual baptism, and the rest of us will be excluded? 

Thanks.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Yes, a gift is customary. Usually, it's nice to attend the actual ceremony but I'd ask the host due to the form of invitation.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

It is customary to give a gift.

Odd invitation. Not sure what that means. I would be modestly miffed to be invited to a baptism and yet excluded from the ceremony.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Of which religious persuasion is the baptism? It may be a simple matter of logistics; small church/large guest and family list.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

When our son was baptized, almost everyone that attended brought a small gift. Most of them bought an outfit for him, or gave him some children's books. My wife and I always give children's books (my wife is a teacher).


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Gong Tao Jai said:


> Is it customary to give a gift?
> 
> The invitation says reception at 12:30, private baptism ceremony at 1:00. Does that mean that only a few people will be at the actual baptism, and the rest of us will be excluded?
> 
> Thanks.


It may vary by denomination. Mine (Presbyterian) requires that all baptisms be part of an open church service, not private.


----------



## Gong Tao Jai (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks everybody.

It is a Swedenborgian church. 

It seems that the exact meaning of a 'private baptims ceremobny' is not clear,to anyone here, but in light of the fact that their wedding was no-kids-allowed, I see them as not averse to excluding people from celebrations, and I am sort of expecting to be excluded from the actual baptism.


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

According to this link the baptism is "private" in that it is not performed as part of a normal church service (as in other Christian denominations). My belief is that you are invited to the service, but the general public or the remainder of the congregation cannot attend.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Northeastern said:


> According to this link the baptism is "private" in that it is not performed as part of a normal church service (as in other Christian denominations). My belief is that you are invited to the service, but the general public or the remainder of the congregation cannot attend.


The Wayfarer's chapel? When did you start a church, Wayfarer?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> The Wayfarer's chapel? When did you start a church, Wayfarer?


It has been a hobby of mine for some time. Hiring a piper is mandatory for all services


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> It has been a hobby of mine for some time. Hiring a piper is mandatory for all services


Gosh, we only have pipes and drums during the Christmas Service processionals!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Beresford said:


> Gosh, we only have pipes and drums during the Christmas Service processionals!


:aportnoy:

You should ask for a "Kirkin of the Tartan" too. That fills the house for three services on a Sunday.


----------

